# DIY turbo list



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

ok this is what i figure i will need for my DIY GA16de turbo kit:
-Garret T4 turbo (it's what i want but willl settle for compable)
-external wastegate (if turbo does not have internal wastgate)
-BOV ( what's the diff b/w a normal BOV and a recirculationg BOV)
-Manifold (prolly custom fab. log style)
-some one told me an EGR tube.. what for.. fitment problems?
-front mount intercooler (may even go wiht a compact sidemount) we'll see.
-370cc injectors from a 300z or after marketsr20 injecors
-'95-'96 ka24de 240sx MAF w/ maf adapter and cone filter
-boost guage and oil pressure guage
-hose couplers and clamps (i will prolly replace a bunch of vacuum line whiel im at it)
-stainless steel oil feed line and drain line 

hopefully the larger MAF and injectors should work to not have to upgrade the ecu just yet.. i will be running very low boost.
if there is anything i left out please inform me


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

You will have to recurculate the bov, meaning you reroute the air back into the intake instead of venting it to the atmosphere. You will also need IC piping, a downpipe, and youll probaby want a nice big exhaust, probably a bigger fuel pump, and a new clutch if you dont already have one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

dont need the new clutch yet... i can fab my own downpipe and ic piping,... wont need a new exhaust however... i will get better numbers with one though


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

DOPE200sxSE said:


> *ok this is what i figure i will need for my DIY GA16de turbo kit:
> -Garret T4 turbo (it's what i want but willl settle for compable)
> -external wastegate (if turbo does not have internal wastgate)
> -BOV ( what's the diff b/w a normal BOV and a recirculationg BOV)
> ...


What made you choose a "T4" Turbo? It's a little large for a 1.6L


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

The T4 will probably be too big for the GA16DE and will have tons of lag.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Michael DeLoach said:


> *The T4 will probably be too big for the GA16DE and will have tons of lag. *



bingo, go T25, much less lag. The T4 will be way too big, not efficient for low boost settings like you'll be running.

and YES, you WILL need a new clutch, only if you don't already have a strong aftermarket clutch.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

hey that list looks familiar

-its not a straight T4 is it? a T3/T4 would work...although it might be a little laggy

-you'll get more performance with an open DP than with a full exhaust

-the stock clutch will last "a little bit" with very careful driving, but with any hard driving....a slipping clutch is really annoying


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

javierb14 said:


> *hey that list looks familiar
> 
> -its not a straight T4 is it? a T3/T4 would work...although it might be a little laggy
> 
> ...


you got what i'm talking bout.. t/3/t4 garret turbo, i was gonna run open down pipe until i saved up enough for a full exhaust, and yes i'm using the stock clutch till it blows..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

its gonna blow fast. what kinda boost are you planning on running? I seriously suggest getting a T25 or T28...........the T28 would make more power than you'd ever need with stock internals.................


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*ECU*

you will have to reprogram for the MAF and injectors, no way around it, unless you stay with the stock MAF.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2003)

a different maf wont be required for low boost levels anyway, and the cheapest way to tune for the 370 inj, would be an SAFC.

BTW, a T4 turbo will be extremely laggy, and isnt practical for you. get a T25 or T28.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

i still think JWT is the cheapest way to tune the car. u could use an AFC ($400.00) but u still need more equipment. you will either need a wideband unit for a "street" tune or rent some time at a dyno. either way, it will cost more than a JWT ECU.

a small t25/28 is a good place to start for a beginning DIY'r, its not the only option. how do u know a small T3/T04E is to big? i've installed some on a couple of small displacement engines. the lag isnt that bad at all. for some reason, it seems like most turbo nissans use small turbo's......i dont know why. maybe its for instant response for the street. who knows?


----------

